# Official Game Thread(11/3): Kings at Bulls 7:30C (WGN)



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*@*


















*Sacramento Kings(0-1) at Chicago Bulls(1-1)*
11/3, 7:30 Central on WGN, listen live on WCKG 105.9 FM​

*Bulls Starters*




































Brown - Deng - Wallace - Gordon - Hinrich

*Bulls Bench*











































Khryapa - Nocioni - Allen - Sefolosha - Duhon - Thomas


*Kings Starters*




































Thomas - Artest - Miller - Martin - Bibby

*Kings Bench*




































Salmons - Abdur-Raheem - Taylor - Price - Garcia​

*Key Matchup: Ron Artest vs. Ben Wallace*

































*Home Opener: The UC will be going crazy!!*
























GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Hustle said:


>


TT needs a mask of some sort. TT v. Ron Ron. Can't wait.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, and that mask supposedly isnt ready yet... 

:curse:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

In the process of making the game thread I found this, someone here had to of done it


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

LMAO Skiles fits perfectly. Probably from here (jib reference), I've seen some great photoshops from this board


Have been listening to AM 1000 today, they said that Thomas is questionable, also because of headaches and stuff like that that he's been getting. Damn you Posey. Duhon also sat out practice today.

Also as listed in my other thread, new Bulls intro. Should be fun, hopefully none of the guys will have opening night jitters or anything like that, after showing no problem at an opponent's ring night


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Anyone know for sure if WGN has 2 feeds? It says this game will be on WGN, but I went to 7:30 tomorrow night on WGN and it shows The Longest Yard (old one with Burt Reynolds) instead of the game. I'm in South Dakota, so just wondering if WGN has a feed for the Chicago area and another one for the nation-wide feed. 

While I'm on the topic of WGN here, anyone know who Jack Taylor is? He might have gone by John Taylor, not sure which he used at work there....used to be a news anchor on WGN a while back.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Anyone know for sure if WGN has 2 feeds? It says this game will be on WGN, but I went to 7:30 tomorrow night on WGN and it shows The Longest Yard (old one with Burt Reynolds) instead of the game. I'm in South Dakota, so just wondering if WGN has a feed for the Chicago area and another one for the nation-wide feed.
> 
> While I'm on the topic of WGN here, anyone know who Jack Taylor is? He might have gone by John Taylor, not sure which he used at work there....used to be a news anchor on WGN a while back.


It's the local WGN only. The first superstation game is 11/11 - bulls v. Indiana, then 11/25 - the Bulls vs NY in NY. They then show every Saturday game up until 2/3 and then just two games in March.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

> Also, to celebrate Anheuser-Busch’s new sponsorship with the Bulls, the talent behind the well-known Bud Light “Real Men of Genius” radio campaign, David Bickler and Pete Stacker, will perform live at the United Center. David Bickler, whose rock-anthem voice inspirationally sings every “Real Men of Genius” song and former lead singer for “Survivor,” the rock group that was made famous by its hit song, “Eye of the Tiger” in Rocky III, will also sing the night’s National Anthem.
> 
> Other festivities for Friday’s home opener include pre-game remarks from Ben Wallace, a half-time performance by TEAM ACRODUNK, the high flying, gravity-defying acrobatic team recently featured on NBC’s variety show America’s Got Talent, and the return of the BullsKidz, the Bulls’ youth hip-hop dance team. In addition, the Bulls will observe a moment of silence for the passing of legendary Boston Celtics coach and President Red Auerbach.


http://www.nba.com/bulls/tickets/opener_061103.html


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

narek said:


> It's the local WGN only. The first superstation game is 11/11 - bulls v. Indiana, then 11/25 - the Bulls vs NY in NY. They then show every Saturday game up until 2/3 and then just two games in March.


OK, thanks a lot. I thought maybe my guide was messed up (was hoping anyway). That sucks I won't be able to watch it  I can't wait to see them play some more...might have to try and get to some games in person this year too.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

ill be there tonight...look for my video footage later on tonight, possibly early tomorrow. i will also come back and give some of my thoughts. go bulls! i can't wait to see the debut of the mask.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ah, why does the home opener have to be on the local WGN...
I got it at home, about 2 hours north of here, but down here on campus we just get the Superstation.


That's not good to hear that Duhon sat out practice, what's his status for the game?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Hustle said:


> In the process of making the game thread I found this, someone here had to of done it



hahah thats so funny


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> That's not good to hear that Duhon sat out practice, *what's his status for the game*?


He's going to be Chris Duhon.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I heard rumors this game is on NBATV? Can anyone clear it up, if anyone knows for sure. I'm guessing I misread an article or something, but that's what I remember seeing. So does anyone know if the game is on NBATV tonight?

Thanks.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Tyrus's mask is ready, he's expected to play :greatjob:

I can't believe I didn't here this until now......


> Oct. 17, 2006 - 12:05 a.m. ET
> Reserve Junior Harrington went out with about nine minutes left in Monday's game when he caught an elbow in the head from Tyrus Thomas that required five stitches.
> 
> Oct. 19, 2006 - 12:19 p.m. ET
> ...


Karma? Seems the reckless play of Thomas doesn't only hurt himself.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Tyrus's mask is ready, he's expected to play :greatjob:
> 
> I can't believe I didn't here this until now......
> 
> ...


Hardly reckless. That's what so good about him. He is high energy, but it all has a purpose.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Hardly reckless. That's what so good about him. He is high energy, but it all has a purpose.


Oh I know, and I like it, but the way he throws his body around certainly looks reckless. I don't want it to stop by any means, it's going to be part of what makes him special.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Is there something similar to MLB.TV regarding the NBA? Like paying an online subscription to watch every game via web?


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Is there something similar to MLB.TV regarding the NBA? Like paying an online subscription to watch every game via web?


With NBA League Pass you also get NBA League Pass Broadband. I have yet to try out the broadband portion of it. That would be $179 for all the games.

www.getbasketball.com


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Oh I know, and I like it, but the way he throws his body around certainly looks reckless. I don't want it to stop by any means, it's going to be part of what makes him special.


Hopefully he will learn to put his arms up and protect himself.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> With NBA League Pass you also get NBA League Pass Broadband. I have yet to try out the broadband portion of it. That would be $179 for all the games.
> 
> www.getbasketball.com


Actually I just checked it. They have all the old games archived as well. Full length games. Works great.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Is there something similar to MLB.TV regarding the NBA? Like paying an online subscription to watch every game via web?


They don't have the option that MLB.TV has where you just have the broadband connection. You still have to get league pass from a satellite provider or a cable provider. They give you access to the broadband through those subscriptions. So if you're stuck with Charter (owned by Paul Allen), you can't get league pass.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Baby Al is starting at center for the Pacers. Strange.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Ugh. I just found out that I won't get to see tonights game. Damn WGN Superstation.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Won't be able to keep an eye on it as I'll be at work.

Bulls-91
Kings-82

Too much Wallace on Miller, denying the Kings any scoring in the post. Ron-Ron has a nice game, but Hinrich frustrates Bibby. Gordon takes Martin to school. Thomas makes some high-flying plays. Bulls defense rebounds after Orlando and shuts down the Kings.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Zaza just pumped faked from 18 feet and Eddy jump right into him. Hilarious.

Atlanta with 10 offensive boards in the first quarter.

Joe Johnson back in. Knicks down by 10.

Sick dunk by Josh Smith. His hands were well above the square. They guy as some serious hops.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyson's having a good night; seven rebounds in the first half with only one foul.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

In other news.....GO AIR FORCE


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

hell yea the FROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Excellent -- getting the Kings feed on LP. 

(Yes, I'm exactly that sick and tired of the Bulls' broadcasts.)


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> In other news.....GO AIR FORCE


I was at the game on Saturday against BYU, uggggleee

Go Airforce beat Army!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Excellent -- getting the Kings feed on LP.
> 
> (Yes, I'm exactly that sick and tired of the Bulls' broadcasts.)



Yea, both links Sacramento and Chicago have the Kings feed.
What's with that?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

this intro makes me feel like the bulls won the championship for some reason


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Man -- I'm digging this Artest interview; everyonce and a while I forget how tripping-balls nuts this guy is. "Sometimes I ware the tape [on my fingers] when I'm not playing."


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Ron long interview on the Kings station. They asked him about his time in Chicago and said almost nothing, definetly still mad at us. Asked him about Ben Wallace, says he will shake hands and still cool with him. We'll see.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> this intro makes me feel like the bulls won the championship for some reason


Definately.. Surprised they changed the intro at all.. Red being honored


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Excellent -- getting the Kings feed on LP.
> 
> (Yes, I'm exactly that sick and tired of the Bulls' broadcasts.)


Yeah that 3 man both has two too many ex centers. I wish Comcast would say see yah to Red and Bore and bring in a play by play guy to work with Stacey. King's breaking down plays is the only thing I enjoy about this year's broadcast.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOH my god. So, I'm flipping through channels(mad because I thought I wasn't getting the Bulls game) and then I see Ben Wallace and the frow running through the huddle. I'm shocked that I get the game! Woo! Go Bulls!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Ron long interview on the Kings station. They asked him about his time in Chicago and said almost nothing, definetly still mad at us. Asked him about Ben Wallace, says he will shake hands and still cool with him. We'll see.


Wallace snubs him . . . classy!


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bullsky said:


> OOOOOOOOOH my god. So, I'm flipping through channels(mad because I thought I wasn't getting the Bulls game) and then I see Ben Wallace and the frow running through the huddle. I'm shocked that I get the game! Woo! Go Bulls!


I live in Champaign so I'm screwed!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Ben Wallace with a post move.. and the score :jawdrop:


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

ESPN scoreboard says 5-2 Sacremento but Kirk has 3.5 assists so far. Are we being cheated out of points?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

r1terrell23 said:


> I live in Champaign so I'm screwed!


I don't live in Chicago and I don't get WGN Chicago. Check all of your channels. I have to think a local Champaign station might have purchased some of the rights to this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sadly

PJ Brown is terrible. Outright terrible. he can't jump. the only boards he gets are random luck the ball lands in his hands.

we're playing 3 on 5 on offense and 4 on 5 on defense. If gordon's shot isn't going, then it's 2 on 5 on offense.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, could Gordon play any worse than he has this season?

He is just not a starter. For some reason, he play So much better coming off the bench. I'm most disappointed in him.

I know PJ sucks, and Wallace has no O. GOrdon, I was expecting alot more from.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Wow, could Gordon play any worse than he has this season?
> 
> He is just not a starter. For some reason, he play So much better coming off the bench. I'm most disappointed in him.
> 
> I know PJ sucks, and Wallace has no O. GOrdon, I was expecting alot more from.


it's a different game with Nocioni in for Brown and Artest resting on the bench


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can someone tell me when the NBA players take the floor?


This is a UGLY game.

Not because of good defense, but because of flat out sloppy play.

Hinrich with 2 fouls on the bench.not a good sign


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look like a slow team. Our foot speed just doesn't seem....normal.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> PJ Brown is terrible. Outright terrible. he can't jump. the only boards he gets are random luck the ball lands in his hands.


I agree.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben Wallace is working hard. Gotta love having him.

Lots of fouls being called.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

TT is active.........outta control.but active. He's got the passion and the defense.let's hope he develops a consistent offensive game.


Noch just got scorched


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I wish the Kings would quit fouling us every 5 seconds. It's ruining the flow of the game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Fugly Alert


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Malik Allen on the floor makes me want turn to a real basketball game.


DUHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for three!


This is an ugly, no flow, referee whistle blowing fest.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Kings' offense looks awful. Under Adelman it was a thing of beauty.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're going to win a lot of games if the opposing team goes 5-22 on open shots all season.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Bullsky said:


> I wish the Kings would quit fouling us every 5 seconds. It's ruining the flow of the game.


dude thats good. means more FTs. and foul trouble for the kings


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Boy Kings' offense looks awful. Under Adelman it was a thing of beauty.


On the contrary the bulls defense is making the kings offense look uglier than it already is. kings hasn't scored in the first 4 mins.

2nd quarter 0 to 7 bulls..

bulls up 10.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

the 2nd unit seems to always play better. esp w duhon and sefalosha in.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

TT with incredible play on D........Neither team capitalizing.


Damn It.........Malik Allen with a basket...........He disproves my Mailik Allen is useless theory


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyrus is a MONSTER. wow


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Is it me or did Tyrus just stop (alter) 4 shots in a row by the Kings?

BTW the Kings announcer are saying the Kings are 100% responsible for their own poor offense. Not once hey have they credited the best defensive team in the NBA.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> Is it me or did Tyrus just stop (alter) 4 shots in a row by the Kings?
> 
> BTW the Kings announcer are saying the Kings are 100% responsible for their own poor offense. Not once hey have they credited the best defensive team in the NBA.


tyrus just has that knack for the ball. sure his a great athlete, but so are so many players in the league. but he just has a knack for the ball on the defensive end. you can just tell he knows when to jump for the block.. or when to jump to alter. he doesn't waste his jumping ability on aimlessly jumping around like tyson used to do often..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon in for Thabo?????????

BRING BACK THE FIRE SKILES CLUB..

:biggrin:


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> dude thats good. means more FTs. and foul trouble for the kings


But it seems like we're not getting more free throws, thats why I'm annoyed.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Bullsky said:


> But it seems like we're not getting more free throws, thats why I'm annoyed.


yea but they werent shooting fouls. but they;ll get there FTs


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Atl up by 6 over Knicks start of 4th Q

Wallace is nice


How many times willt eams let Deng come in for the slam from the corner? I love it. Go Strong!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> yea but they werent shooting fouls. but they;ll get there FTs


yeah, it would be nice if they made atleast 78% of the free throws or even around 75% as a team..

but atleast they put the foul count on the opposition.. and in some games that going to be a factor.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> yeah, it would be nice if they made atleast 78% of the free throws or even around 75% as a team..
> 
> but atleast they put the foul count on the opposition.. and in some games that going to be a factor.


yea i know there pretty bad.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the most suprising thing for my assessment in the season games played so far is the willingness to play the two rookies as often as possible. its a good thing to get these youngins in the line of fire nice and early.. and i see that as a great positive.


where is Khryapa??!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe Ben Wallace will starting taking the technicals for us?

Good to see we can win when our offense is struggling.

Thabo playing the point!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ben wallace with another free throw make!!!

his 5 of 5 for the season!!

whats going on?!?!
haha..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not watching the tv feed, but I can't imagine how bad PJ Brown looks. He looked like the same reliable PJ Brown the other night.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It appears we've evened out the sloppy start.

Bulls shooting over 40% now, doing well on the boards, playing great D.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thabo fits the mold of what the bulls need. Unfortunately, he's absolutely showing he's not ready for prime time.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I'm not watching the tv feed, but I can't imagine how bad PJ Brown looks. He looked like the same reliable PJ Brown the other night.


"the other night"

vs ORL
12 minutes
0-5 shooting
4 rebounds
2 foulls
2 points

If thats what PJ Brown brings to the table, you can keep him

Chandler had 7 points and 15 rebounds tonight for NOH in a road win vs indy.

Big Ben playing well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice! Set up the last shot for Malik Allen. Surely they were fooled.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

turnovers galore in the last two mintues.. letting the kings come back by half time.

thats a shame.. turnovers once again is a problem for us this year.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

34-40 Bulls.

Where is Khryapa tonight? anyone know why he isn't playing? did i miss something??


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> "the other night"
> 
> vs ORL
> 12 minutes
> ...


No, the only live game I've seen so far was Miami. I guess everyone looked good there, but still.

I'm out in Virginia now so I didn't see the Orlando game. I'm just sayin...he's been super reliable his whole career, I can't imagine how "bad" he looks.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Thabo fits the mold of what the bulls need. Unfortunately, he's absolutely showing he's not ready for prime time.


One of the dangers of trying "win now" and "win later" at the same time.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Future Bull Greg Oden on the front of ESPN.com right now.

Knicks look awful right now. Curry with 1 rebound in 30 minutes. Crawford looks like a rookie. Atlanta has no inside presence. Shelden Williams doing a good job on the inside for Atlanta. Starbury only played 20 minutes with 6 minutes to go.

Article says that Oden broke his right hand and therefore has worked all summer with the left hand. Pretty much can't tell if he is left or right handed now. Wow. This guy is gonna be good.

Says Oden blocks shots and rebounds at the top of the square well above the rim. BTW Curry huge offensive foul late in the game with Josh Smith guarding him.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*SAC*-34
*CHI*-40
HALFTIME

Halftime Leaders:









*PTS*- 10







*REB*- 7














*AST*- 4

















*PTS*- 12







*REB*- 9







*AST*- 3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> No, the only live game I've seen so far was Miami. I guess everyone looked good there, but still.
> 
> I'm out in Virginia now so I didn't see the Orlando game. I'm just sayin...he's been super reliable his whole career, I can't imagine how "bad" he looks.


There's a photo earlier in the thread. Brad Miller isn't exactly a guy known for playing above the rim.

He doesn't look athletic. he doesn't jump. He shoots 2" from the basket without jumping even.

He's decent enough at handling the ball and setting screens, but that's about it. 

With him starting the past two games, we've had awful starts. He might be able to contribute more against opponents' 2nd stringers.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls 40-34 at the half. Both teams are playing sloppy offense -- in part because of their opponent's good defense. The Bulls are lucky to be ahead and the Kings are lucky they're not down by 20.

I wish the refs would enforce the no complaint rules. The players on both teams are spending more time complaining about calls than they are thinking about their poor play.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the fro is here!! but not the headbands.. so im guessing the rumour the paxson has instilled a no headband rule is legit..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> There's a photo earlier in the thread. Brad Miller isn't exactly a guy known for playing above the rim.
> 
> He doesn't look athletic. he doesn't jump. He shoots 2" from the basket without jumping even.
> 
> ...


Well, at least we agree on one thing...I don't think PJ should be starting. My preference is to start Nocioni at the 4 instead, and bring PJ as backup 4/5. Still, there's a rather large handful of things he does better than 90% of bigs in this league. Two games is too small a sample size to be critical when he's been solid his whole career.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:laugh:

They just showed TT's fast break layup. he took 4 steps, maybe 5, befoore he got the shot off.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome ball movement. Hinrich three.

As for PJ. I don't mind him starting. He won't get alot of minutes anyways. He will help settle the team early in the game against the other teams best PF to make sure they don't get off to a hot start. No big deal if he starts or not. Does alot of little thing like set screens and pick and roll that help get Gordon and Hinrich and Deng going that don't show up in the boxscore.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> They just showed TT's fast break layup. he took 4 steps, maybe 5, befoore he got the shot off.


Just one of the perks of being an NBA player.

Did you see Bibby pointing at Wallace when he was complaining about that call? Bibby is marked.

Good to see Skiles sticking with a rotation tonight. Even with certain guys struggling he is not yanking them too quickly and it's paying off I think.

Knicks lose. They have no chance against real NBA teams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. PJ Brown (naturally) just basically pushed Bibby out of bounds (bump!) and it's a turnover. He gets a technical foul called on him. he's steaming. So PJ sets a big screen on him and flattens him.

I think that's pretty clever. Go after the guy when his head's not fully in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry, my internet connection is off/on tonight.

In the bulls' last 3 posessions, Ron Ron stole the ball twice, and on the third posession almost stole it from Deng and then almost stole the pass (turned out he fouled big ben)


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

this game is a messy messy game. so sloppy its almost fustrating to watch..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

too many turnovers, too many fouls, from both teams. 

mike bibby with 5:43 left of the 3rd already has 8 turnovers.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> this game is a messy messy game. so sloppy its almost fustrating to watch..


I think we'll play a bit sloppy for a while. Comes with having so many new players. Remember 04-05? We started 0-9 after so many new players, but we still finished with 47 wins.

I also think we're a little like the Pistons from the pre-Larry Brown era. There will be some ugly low-scoring wins, but it counts the same in the win column.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

In other news, Eddy Curry had 2 rebounds in 39 minutes in a Knicks loss vs. Atlanta tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

yodurk said:


> I think we'll play a bit sloppy for a while. Comes with having so many new players. Remember 04-05? We started 0-9 after so many new players, but we still finished with 47 wins.
> 
> I also think we're a little like the Pistons from the pre-Larry Brown era. There will be some ugly low-scoring wins, but it counts the same in the win column.


yeah, sloppy, messy and SLOW like this boards is today. these boards are loading extra slow today...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

why has Khryapa only come in a few seconds ago? i don't underestand why he was put on the floor later than all the rookies. In skiles doghouse?? 

maybe its time for sweets!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng is definity carrying this team through the first 3 quarters... 

21 points, 5 rebs, 3 asts, 1 stl, 2blks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What I'm seeing in this game:

Bulls jump out to a 15 point lead. Hinrich and Gordon draw their 4th fouls and have to sit. PJ Brown gets extended minutes.

It's now 5 point game and 2 FTs for the kings to maybe make it 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> In other news, Eddy Curry had 2 rebounds in 39 minutes in a Knicks loss vs. Atlanta tonight.


I watched part of that game early. The Hawks are huge at every position. Their PG is 6'7" a is their SG, who's a max contract player. They're big and deep at all three F positions, too.

Meanwhile, Kings just took the lead, and a foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

One pt game. 58-57


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I really don't understand what happened.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I watched part of that game early. The Hawks are huge at every position. Their PG is 6'7" a is their SG, who's a max contract player. They're big and deep at all three F positions, too.


Eddy's not too small himself. 2 rebounds in 39 minutes? Are you kidding me?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

My gosh, SOMEBODY other than Deng and Wallace needs to step up. Everyone else is just getting murdered.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:
 

> I watched part of that game early. The Hawks are huge at every position. Their PG is 6'7" a is their SG, who's a max contract player. They're big and deep at all three F positions, too.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kings just took the lead, and a foul.


Speedy Claxton must've had one hell of a growth spurt this summer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng ties the game at 60-60.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

In other news, Tyson's stat line doesn't look half bad. 15 boards, 7 points, 33 minutes.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I watched part of that game early. The Hawks are huge at every position. Their PG is 6'7" a is their SG, who's a max contract player. They're big and deep at all three F positions, too.


Yeah, they're big and athletic, but they're not any good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

62-62 tie after three.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bibby now with 9 turnovers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Speedy Claxton must've had one hell of a growth spurt this summer.


I saw a lot more of Josh Childress than I did Claxton. Claxton did start.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Some things never change, I suppose...as usual, we're getting outscored at the free throw line in a big way.

Sac-town: 24-29
Bulls: 14-18


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I saw a lot more of Josh Childress than I did Claxton. Claxton did start.


Claxton and Lue each played 24 minutes. Curry is the same height and about 20-25 pounds heavier than Pachulia.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At end of Q3

Hinrich 17 minutes, 7 points, 4 PF, 4 AST, 2 TO
Gordon 16 minutes, 5 points, 4 PF, 0 AST, 2 TO
PJ Brown 18 minutes, 0 points, 3 Reb, 2 TO


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Ben Wallace looks be worth every penny this game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wallace and Deng are saving our arses this game. 

Khryapa has come to the rescue as well!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Viktor with the crafty pass!!!

Nice finish by Big Ben!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

t/o killing us!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn, we can't get anything to fall.

Is Ben Gordon playing for Sacramento tonight?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

When did Krapper become our main shooter?

Gordon should've spent more time on basketball int he off-season than energy drinks that suck like he does at D. I'm really unhappy with him.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Didn't Kevin Martin scorch us last season, too?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wallace and Deng are carrying this team.

Come on, if just one other guy would step it up we could win this.

Deng with a steal and basket.......NICE


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Didn't Kevin Martin scorch us last season, too?


 Sho nuff. I thought our all defensive guard crew should have been able to handle him this year.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes he did last season in Sacramento. I'm not getting to watch the game but following it on NBA.com and it still makes mad that we from the stats, we have outplayed them in every facet of the game, except going to the line.

Some things never change!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng's been great tonight. Carried us so far.

And I HATE Sacramento. Their goal seems to be to uglify games and bore the opposition to death.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice pull-up Kirk. Changed it to 2.

It's games like this that make me wonder what Gordon can do when his shot is off.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Kirk is taking over. I don't think I've ever uttered those words before.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with the tough and one......


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> Is Ben Gordon playing for Sacramento tonight?


Haha, just what I was thinking...


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We have to grind this out!!! 79-73


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with the beautiful finish. Bibby now has 11 turnovers.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't let up! Remember last year, I believe a 5 point cushion under 2 mins to go and lost in overtime.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, could we play with less discipline? We get the turnover and Deng shoots with 19 on the clock? Misses, then Martin comes down and gets the foul.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Noc with the beautiful finish. Bibby now has 11 turnovers.


 2 assists shy of a triple double?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

One of the most hideous games I've seen in recent years. And you can't tell me the new hasn't played a part in it. The turnovers and the completely off shooting is very much a result of it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Wallace and Deng are carrying this team.
> 
> Come on, if just one other guy would step it up we could win this.
> 
> Deng with a steal and basket.......NICE


I think they heard you...Hinrich stepping up!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn, somehow this is only a 5 point game.

Nocioni is HUGE.


DAMN ARTEST IS BIGGER


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, I wish my cable company had the league pass, I hate not seeing the games. Plus, I don't get it on the radio anymore since it switched from ESPN 1000 AM to 105.9 FM in Chicago.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Do we sit Wallace now?


Yes, he's been hitting the FT's tonight. But he's the last guy I want taking a FT


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

3 point game, Artest misses the 3.DENG with a huge rebound..fouled and will go to the line.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Nocioni is clutch.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DENG it.Deng clanks it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I take it this game is on over the air in chicago,because I got Sex in the City when I turn to WGN.I don't see why they can't show the game here too.I got no use for Sex in the City if they edit out the nakedity


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng with one of two..Glad to see fundamentals.......


Come on now. one big stop, a hit another ft or two.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes, us fans that don't live in the Chicago area get screwd with the WGN local and superstation scheduling!!!

Keep me updated!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, glad to see that the Bulls know how to NOT PLAY DEFENSE


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Deng with one of two..Glad to see fundamentals.......
> 
> 
> Come on now. one big stop, a hit another ft or two.


For some reason, we NEVER get a stop when we're up by 4 within one minute of play. Seems like we're so intent on not fouling, that we forget to play D. It's coming down to free throws it looks like.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Artest takes inbound pass, drives past Noc for quick basket.

Look for inbound, then fouls if no steal.

DO NOT THROW IT TO WALLACE


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh, what do ya know...Artest with a layup in only 3 seconds!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls really should win this. up 3 points, with the ball, :20.2 left.

Nocioni was good for back to back buckets when it really counted.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

2 point game, very important inbound


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sooo, do we put in PJ Brown at center? He's a super FT shooter.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

No Gordon? He can at least shoot FTs, right?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich bent over like he was still in Kansas.

Two free throws to follow


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Kirk coming through with a pair from the line.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich clutch with two big free throws.




HEY GORDON, HOW'S THE VIEW FROM THE BENCH? GOT ENERGY DRINK?

Bulls up by four 19.7 seconds left


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I call out Deng for not taking over games, still draft him and play him on my fantasy team, and benched him right before he has a career game. At least I got Kevin Martin.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Ouch! How does he hit that?!?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bibby with a huge 3 as Hinrich bows down to him.

Bulls up by 1 - 14 seconds left.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Gosh darnitt!!! Clear the friggin rebound!

Bibby with a huge shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon throws it away.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, this is starting to look like last year's game.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Duhon with a brain fart. That might cost us the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yikes!

First the clutch 3
Then the Du turnover

NO fouls to give.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Meltdown alert...

(Duhon with a turnover!)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DUHON SUCKS..


Turnover. Absolutely rediculous.

Calla friggin Time out.

I predict Bibby with 3 seconds left.

Bulls, nor the Kings really, deserve to win this.


Rediculous.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Suck.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Of course KMart ices it.

Does Ben even get in the game for this final shot?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The pressure is on the bulls.

But same argument as last year  Kings scored TOO quick. 6.4 is enough for the bulls to run a plenty good play and pass a few times.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon. Again.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Duhon Sucks


Bulls Suck


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This Is Ridiculous....


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

ARRRRRRRRRRR
GEt duhon off at the end of games!
He always has brain farts at the end! COME ON SKILES


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

What happened?!!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

we suck.....


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh my gosh, that did NOT just happen. Holy crap, I'm glad I wasn't watching that garbage in person. NO excuses for that meltdown.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

WORST choke job I've seen in a long time


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls deserved to lose this game. Just not clicking on offense yet.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Jesus why would u put duhon in to win the game after coughing it up the previous play!
What the hell is wrong with skiles!
Why wouldnt u at least give ya self a shot and put gordon in thats shocking! And duhon coughs it up again!
Thanks skiles


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Home game against a sacramento, they shoot under 40 percent and we lose. WTF?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good to see Duhon, Gordon and Sefolosha all take the night off. WTF.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Knowing how our Bulls function, we're gonna bounce back just fine. But jeez, this is really a let down. Sac-town has really had our number the past 6 years or so.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*SAC*-89
*CHI*-88
FINAL

Game Leaders:









*PTS*- 30







*REB*- 13







*AST*- 9

















*PTS*- 29







*REB*- 13







*AST*- 6


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deja Vu.

We blew a ton of games like this one last year too. Heck, it looks like same team as last season w/ a couple of new faces. We still can't put the ball in the hole.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

ballafromthenorth said:


> What happened?!!


duhon turns it over again, bulls lose


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Didn't see the game, but I imagine the Bulls just gave the Kings this game. It's great to start the season at home on a bad note. Anyone else loving this? :biggrin:


I just hope to god they start playing better. I know that November is a tough month, but god damn it, the Kings suck, and we could have easily beaten them. I mean, we beat the defending champs on opening night!!! Why the fraggle rock can't we win these easy games????

C'mon Bulls! Damn it!




(P.S.: I had to let some frustration out. Sorry mods. lol)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Potential 2007 Bulls Pick (From NY) :

Greg Oden (C)
Spencer Hawes (C)
Ante Tomic (C)
Hasheem Thabeet (C)
Roy Hibbert (C)
Joakim Noah (C/PF)
Tiago Splitter (PF/C)
Yi Jianlian (PF/C)
Alexis Ajinca (PF/C)
Josh McRoberts (PF)
Brandan Wright (PF)
Tyler Hansborough (PF)
Al Horford (PF)
Kevin Durant (SF/PF)
Thaddeus Young (SF)

1 of them WILL be a BULL! OR a knick, since our pick will be high as well.


This team doesn't know how to close out games. We have NO CLUTCH guy to count on.

HINRICH was invisible. Deng isn't there. Gordon got splinters in his arse. Duhon is Duhead for a reason.

If the Heat weren't worn out from carrying their CHAMPIONSHIP RINGS, we'd be 0 and 3.

CHicago Bulls - OVER-RATED.

Everyones to blame (except Wallace and Deng who played their hearts out).


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damnit john salmons y did u have to score 1 point. screwed us over lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

wow


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Is our defense that bad again this game where we reach and make stupid fouls? Or was the refs as usual calling every ticky-tac foul on us this game.

I'm tired of seeing a better stat line team wise across the board than the other team and we lose cause they go to the line more times than us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Why didn't Duhon take a timeout instead of throwing the ball away? I dont get it at all...


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Geez, Duhon....has to call a timeout on that. We still had one to use. No excuse for that.

And why was the ball in Duhon's hands for a final shot....brain cramp by Skiles as well?

I don't get how you can play the game with the wrong score and correct it in the last minute of the game....that's something that should be addressed long before that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bullsky said:


> Why didn't Duhon take a timeout instead of throwing the ball away? I dont get it at all...


It was their last time out. Maybe Skiles told the guys they needed to save it for next posession.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Jesus why would u put duhon in to win the game after coughing it up the previous play!
> What the hell is wrong with skiles!
> Why wouldnt u at least give ya self a shot and put gordon in thats shocking! And duhon coughs it up again!
> Thanks skiles


Don't forget the play in between where Duhon sagged off of Martin and got caught in no man's land doing absolutely nothing. That's why Martin was so open for his bucket. Duhon single handedly sabotaged this game.

Obviously I'm not judging the picks yet: but if we had Roy instead of Thomas, we would have won tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Is our defense that bad again this game where we reach and make stupid fouls? Or was the refs as usual calling every ticky-tac foul on us this game.
> 
> I'm tired of seeing a better stat line team wise across the board than the other team and we lose cause they go to the line more times than us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BA,

we commited stupid fouls and didn't attack the basket (except for Deng).

We just aren't a good team.....YET. We have a lot of very good parts, but no STUDS.

This type of game is what screams "CONSOLIDATION TRADE". I've been against it, but we need a STUD to close out close and not close games.......we were up by 15 in the 3rd Quarter.....and lost.

Duhon you SUCK


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> It was their last time out. Maybe Skiles told the guys they needed to save it for next posession.


Yeah, but you have to use timeouts. We could have hit a three, and won the game by four. You don't get anything by saving timeouts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The ROY said:


> WORST choke job I've seen in a long time


You must've not followed the Bulls last season then. The first 3-4 months of 05-06 featured a bunch of games exactly like the one tonight. We can't protect big leads(15 at one point in this game) because we don't score enough to run away w/ a game. Two, we struggle to win close games because we completely rely on jump shots w/ tired legs. No star player to bail us out.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, that's two wins we won't see again this season. Let's hope Milwaukee doesn't go for 100% FG on us, and make about 1000 more free throws. Can't believe the Bulls haven't changed a lick. Still the same bad team in crunch time.


F********!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*sigh*

The sky isn't falling yet, but dang, I didn't see a top 3 seed on the floor tonight. We need Gordon to step up. And by step up I mean score more than 5 points.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Obviously I'm not judging the picks yet: but if we had Roy instead of Thomas, we would have won tonight.



Well, I liked Roy as well, but TT had a huge 2 minute span of blocking and altering like 5 straight possesions.

We need a go to guy.

We don't have one.

Let's be honest........WE NEED A POST OFFENSIVE PRESENCE for times like this.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Obviously I'm not judging the picks yet: but if we had Roy instead of Thomas, we would have won tonight.


And we might have lost to Miami the other night, too.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

WTF we are up by 4 with 24 seconds to go, I thought the game was over I went to the store, damnit.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

our guys stupid or something? jeez... that's disgusting.

I think Skiles should know by now. Duhon should never be on the court at end of games. He's just very good at letting his team down at end of games. ******* easy inbound pass.

We're not going win much with this kind of error.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The game was goofy on both sides.

Bulls pulled away to 8 point lead. Before that, Martin had hit like 3 straight. Then Artest forced up 3 really bad shots and the bulls scored 6-0 run. On the bulls end, when they needed a bucket down the stretch, it was Nocioni, and they went away from him.

The kings had 3 of the best 4 players on the court. Miller sucked all game and hit a big bucket toward the end - if he did that with all the open looks he had tonight, it wouldn't have been close.

Looks to me like Bibby is playing with a broken right arm, or at least some kind of strain. he wasn't supposed to even play last game, but gutted it out.

Deng was awesome. The entire rest of the team sucked... except for Wallace. If Deng can play consistently good like tonight, the bulls are going to win a lot of games easily.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

For Pete's sake, what is it with us and the Kings? This is getting a little ridiculous. We've beaten them like twice since Jordan retired. And why does it always seem to happen like this? 

Who do we play next?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Hustle said:


> WTF we are up by 4 with 24 seconds to go, I thought the game was over I went to the store, damnit.


I thought it was over, too. I'm still in shock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Well, I liked Roy as well, but TT had a huge 2 minute span of blocking and altering like 5 straight possesions.
> 
> We need a go to guy.
> 
> ...


The game's 48 minutes, not 2 minutes. Wish he could have had all of PJ's minutes and played that well.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Deng was awesome. The entire rest of the team sucked... except for Wallace. If Deng can play consistently good like tonight, the bulls are going to win a lot of games easily.


That's the problem -- Ben and Deng are hot/cold all the time. We need both of them to be hot at the same time for us to have a chance in the postseason.

Gordon is really starting to worry me.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

rosenthall said:


> Who do we play next?


Milwaukee on Monday.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Milwaukee got wasted by the Raptors tonight.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> That's the problem -- Ben and Deng are hot/cold all the time. We need both of them to be hot at the same time for us to have a chance in the postseason.
> 
> Gordon is really starting to worry me.


Well, Duhon screwing up this game just screams his a$s getting shipped out by the Trading Deadline, and the other guys better get it together, because as far as I'm concerned, there are only three guys that should be on this team: Hinrich, Noc, and Wallace. The rest are pissing me off way too much, and the rooks don't count, since they are new. Plus TT looks awesome. But the rest of the team looks like pure crap.

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> That's the problem -- Ben and Deng are hot/cold all the time. We need both of them to be hot at the same time for us to have a chance in the postseason.
> 
> Gordon is really starting to worry me.


You and me both.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> That's the problem -- Ben and Deng are hot/cold all the time. We need both of them to be hot at the same time for us to have a chance in the postseason.
> 
> Gordon is really starting to worry me.


They simply didn't call many plays for him tonight. In his 38 point performance, he had the ball at the top of the circle. Tonight, he got it on the wings and rarely at that. He made some amazing passes that didn't turn into buckets. And he guarded a 6'7" guy who's one hellofa player. 

Anyone else out there think that Martin would be our star player if he were on this team?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> And we might have lost to Miami the other night, too.


 No. No, we wouldn't have.

But like I said, I'm not judging the pick yet.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> You must've not followed the Bulls last season then. The first 3-4 months of 05-06 featured a bunch of games exactly like the one tonight. We can't protect big leads(15 at one point in this game) because we don't score enough to run away w/ a game. Two, we struggle to win close games because we completely rely on jump shots w/ tired legs. No star player to bail us out.


How do you figure I haven't followed the Bulls last season?

Didn't I say a LONG TIME?

quit with your assumptions


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Milwaukee got wasted by the Raptors tonight.


I picked Colangelo to win exec of the year in my predictions thread. I think the Raptors are for real. Bosh is the real deal, and they're running a terrific offense.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I hear Gordon was trying to convince Arterst to do a rap song for his energy drink........since he had so much tiome to sit on the BENCH and not his team win again.


Gordon is seriously overrated. Microwave? Try microflav


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> They simply didn't call many plays for him tonight.


Doesn't matter. He's a scorer. He's in his third year in the league. If he goes 2-7 from the field and scores 5 points with 0 assists and 3 turnovers, that's not getting the job done, and that's something to be alarmed at.

Again, Gordon is really starting to worry me. He's starting to resemble a hot/cold Jamal Crawford more often than he is a hot/cold Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> You must've not followed the Bulls last season then. The first 3-4 months of 05-06 featured a bunch of games exactly like the one tonight. We can't protect big leads(15 at one point in this game) because we don't score enough to run away w/ a game. Two, we struggle to win close games because we completely rely on jump shots w/ tired legs. No star player to bail us out.


Top post.

Our only saving grace this year, is as we're deeper our jump shooting legs might stay fresher longer.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> Gordon is seriously overrated. Microwave? Try microflav


He looked more like Flava Flav out there tonight...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon is really starting to worry me.


I'm still fine with Gordon, but I've resigned myself to the fact that it'll probably be at least until the ten game mark until he gets it rolling, just like...........every other year.

I'm not sure why he always starts out so slow. I do worry about having to go through the whole roller coaster 'Will Skiles have to yank him from the starting lineup or won't he?' thing throughout midseason. I think it would wear on Gordon's psyche, and distract the team.........again. 

If only Ben could start playing consistently right off the bat.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Gordon is the next Eddy Curry.

He'll be gone soon.

Anyone else notice that when he puts up allot of points the team plays lousy defense. He can be great offensively but he's a wash on Defense.

Hopefully they can get someone good for him.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> I'm still fine with Gordon, but I've resigned myself to the fact that it'll probably be at least until the ten game mark until he gets it rolling, just like...........every other year.
> 
> I'm not sure why he always starts out so slow. I do worry about having to go through the whole roller coaster 'Will Skiles have to yank him from the starting lineup or won't he?' thing throughout midseason. I think it would wear on Gordon's psyche, and distract the team.........again.
> 
> If only Ben could start playing consistently right off the bat.


I hear ya...well said.

Gordon will be fine, but I hate going through that dilemma every year. Gordon proved last season that he can be a good starter. He just takes so darn long to get into a basketball rhythm consistently.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

10 games is 12% of the regular season.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if Gordon's shot was off, but when you penetrate you have to try to draw the foul. He looked way too out of control tonight.

Our main problem is that it looks like our post offense missed the flight from Florida...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Gordon is the next Eddy Curry.
> 
> He'll be gone soon.
> 
> ...


Maybe...but Paxson hand picked Gordon himself, so I'm very reluctant to make that assumption. And Skiles, for the most, has been on board with playing Gordon meaningful minutes and situations.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> 10 games is 12% of the regular season.


Right, but it's also the least meaningful part of the season by far.

Though not ideal, it's very realistic to have a crappy 10-game start and have a solid enough 72 other games to win the Eastern conference.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> 10 games is 12% of the regular season.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Maybe...but Paxson hand picked Gordon himself, so I'm very reluctant to make that assumption. And Skiles, for the most, has been on board with playing Gordon meaningful minutes and situations.



True. But the Bulls won in Miami despite Gordon. I think that he can make great moves to get to the basket but just can't finish well close to the basket.

And, when he is off, he is off!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Milwaukee got wasted by the Raptors tonight.


The Suns also had a meltdown, at home, against the Jazz.

Nuggets melted down, at home, against the T-wolves.

Like I said, strange things happen in the first few games.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> 10 games is 12% of the regular season.



Sorry Vega, gonna have to whistle you for a foul! No using Mathematics to prove your point. Emotions only.

Hey, maybe we can trade Gordon for Frye and their unportected pick in 08?

LOL


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

It's hard for him to meet everybody's expectations when he only takes 7 shot in a game like he did tonight. He didn't even have a chance to get going because fouls took him out of the game.

Still when it comes down to end of the game, and we need a game winner. He could be 0-22 for the night and I would want the ball in his hands taking the game winner instead of Duhon's.

But...he rarely ever gets a shot to take the game winning shots, even though he has more then proved in the past he can hit them.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> And, when he is off, he is off!


In a lot of ways, that really does seem to be the jist of it. Gordon's bad games always seem to be really, really bad. If he could just find a way to limit their frequency, and find ways to curb the sting from his bad shooting nights, this issue would probably be a lot less serious than it is. But as tonight shows, that's still a point to be worked on.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Hey, maybe we can trade Gordon for Frye and their unportected pick in 08?
> 
> LOL


Ehhhh, Frye actually seems to be suffering from sophomore slump. I'd rather leave him on the Knicks and let them suffer. 

Alrighty fellers, I'm on East coast time and it's been a long week (and not the best way to end it, mind you). Time to rest up for Monday. :cheers:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch. Rough one.

Man, quite the meltdown by Duhon at the end.

Hinrich is the "star" of this team. He's the one with the new, fat contract. He's they guy announced last. We need more than 8 shot attempts, 15 points and 6 assists out of him. Off game for Hinrich.

Big time off game for Gordon. But, he's a streak shooter type... best served off the bench. A Vinnie Johnson type. #3 pick in the draft?

PJ Brown sucks. A waste of money. Man, he's pulling down a big paycheck for lousy results. Chandler is better.

At least the Knicks still suck. We'll likely have another lotto pick. 

Looks like our best lineup right now down the stretch is Hinrich, (Gordon/Duhon), Deng, Nocioni, Wallace. Not much of a difference from last year. 

I'm not seeing "win now" on the court the last two games, that's for sure.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

yodurk said:


> The Suns also had a meltdown, at home, against the Jazz.
> 
> Nuggets melted down, at home, against the T-wolves.
> 
> Like I said, strange things happen in the first few games.


Yeah, there are usualy some pretty goofy anomalies in the first 5-10 games of the season. And we're facing the hardest part of our schedule right off the bat. In fact, it's funny to go to other team's boards and read all the conclusions they'll reach from the first five games. Hell, I remember when we did it after our team started 2-0 one year. Tonight really sucked, but we're still in the 'working out the kinks process'...........there aren't too many impending signs of anything one way or the other, yet.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Ben Gordons new nickname = The switch. On one night Off the next hahahah


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got done looking at the schedule. It's not a must win or anything, but I really hope we beat Milwaukee on Monday. After that, it doesn't get easy until the end of November. Literally, we have almost 8 or 9 straight games against playoff teams, almost all of them on the road.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Times like these, I wish we made that trade for Odom, who's looking like a damn MVP candidate so far this season.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damn circus. who watches that neways. its the same every year.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

And WHO was guarding Kevin Martin?

I thought we drafted Thabo so SG's would stop lighting our *** up


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Big time off game for Gordon. But, he's a streak shooter type... best served off the bench. A Vinnie Johnson type. #3 pick in the draft?


The first thing I did after looking at Ben's boxscore was to check out the 2004 draft again; it has the potential to be absolutely brutal. How many players from the first round would you rather have selected in front of Ben Gordon: Josh Smith (probably); Jameer Nelson (maybe); Martin (probably not). That's about it. 

1. 
Orlando Dwight Howard 6-10 240 PF GA HSSr. 

2. 
Charlotte Emeka Okafor 6-10 257 PF/C UConn Jr. 

3. 
Chicago Ben Gordon 6-2 192 PG UConn Jr. 

4. 
LA Clippers Shaun Livingston 6-7 186 PG IL HSSr. 

5. 
*Dallas Devin Harris 6-3 170 PG Wisconsin Jr. 
6. 
Atlanta
Josh Childress 6-7 196 SG/SF Stanford Jr. 

7. 
*Chicago Luol Deng 6-8 220 SF Duke Fr. 

8. 
Toronto Rafael Araujo 6-11 280 C BYU Sr. 

9. 
Philadelphia Andre Iguodala 6-7 217 SG/SF Ariz. So. 

10. 
Cleveland Luke Jackson 6-7 212 SG/SF Oregon Sr. 

11. 
Golden State Andris Biedrins 6-11 240 PF/C (Lat) 1986 

12. 
Seattle Robert Swift 7-0 245 C CA HSSr. 

13. 
Portland Sebastian Telfair 6-0 170 PG NY HSSr. 

14. 
Utah Kris Humphries 6-9 238 PF Minnesota Fr. 

15. 
Boston Al Jefferson 6-9 263 PF MS HSSr. 

16. 
*Utah Kirk Snyder 6-7 228 SG Nevada Jr. 

17. 
*Atlanta Josh Smith 6-8 221 SF Smyrna, GA HSSr. 

18. 
New Orleans JR Smith 6-7 227 SG Newark NJ HSSr. 

19. 
Miami Dorell Wright 6-7 190 SG/SF CA HSSr. 

20. 
Denver
Jameer Nelson 6-0 199 PG St. Joe's Sr. 

21. 
*Dallas Pavel Podkolzine 7-5 303 C (Russia) 1985 

22. 
Portland Viktor Khryapa 6-9 205 SF (Russia) 1982 

23. 
*Portland Sergei Monia 6-7 220 SG (Russia) 1983 

24. 
*Boston Delonte West 6-3 183 PG/SG St Joe's Jr. 

25. 
*Boston Tony Allen 6-4 214 SG Oklahoma St. Sr. 

26. 
Sacramento Kevin Martin 6-7 185 SG W. Carolina Jr. 

27. 
LA Lakers Sasha Vujacic 6-7 193 PG/SG (Slo) 1984 

28. 
San Antonio Beno Udrih 6-4 199 PG (Slovenia) 1982 

29. 
*Minnesota Minnesota's forfeits first-rounder in 2004 
30. 
Indiana
David Harrison 7-0 270 C Colorado Jr.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> How many players from the first round would you rather have selected in front of Ben Gordon: Josh Smith (probably); Jameer Nelson (maybe); Martin (probably not).


Yah, those are pretty much the guys. Maybe Livingston as well.

Trade for Al Harrington is another option.... although then we have all the if-then-else nonsense with Cap Space. But, I thought Hinrich/Crawford/Duhon/Deng/Nocioni/Harrington/Curry/Chandler would be a decent core to build around. 

Cap Space did pay off as well as possible with Wallace. Let's hope we can "win now."

I'm still stunned that Paxson liked Gordon better than Deng. Thank goodness he slipped. 

If this keeps up, Paxson will probably dump Gordon for nothing anyway.


This team is in dire need of a consistant 20ppg scorer at the 2 or the 4 if we're going to make a run this year. Your boy Roy is looking really good.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> This team is in dire need of a consistant 20ppg scorer at the 2 or the 4 if we're going to make a run this year. Your boy Roy is looking really good.


19, 6 & 5 tonight for Roy.

SMH

3 games into the season and that Roy / Hinrich backcourt is looking better every game. I was still in favor of trading our #15 up for him, just not taking him at #2.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gordon looked really good at the end of last season I thought.

I was expecting more of that type of play... not what we're seeing right now.

Tyrus looks a ways away from being a heavy minutes type of player... as to be expected from the rawest player @ the top of the draft.

A consolidation trade is needed if Gordon isn’t going to be showing up every night and Hinrich isn’t going to be playing like the guy who is announced last.


Man. Wilcox is really looking good for Seattle.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Wilcox isn't looking all that good to me

back to ROY

he put up 20 his first game, 19 his second...

I know it's just two games but he looks pretty consistent in the game from the things I've seen...

Plus he gets to the basket and actually bangs if he needs to..

If he wins ROY and puts up 19-20 PPG, that's gonna bother Paxson deep down...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Wilcox isn't looking all that good to me


A double-double in 27 minutes?

For around 8 million? (less than PJ is making)

Solid big man who appears to be playing hard after he signed that contract. 

He'd easily be our best option starting at the 4.


Pietrus looked pretty good tonight as well.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I was at tonight's game.

WOW the PA announcer is terrible. First of all, he shows little to know emotion (but is getting better). Second of all, he routinely forgets to announce certain plays like an out of bounds, or a traveling call. He also completely botches things. Not sure how obvious it was to people watching on TV, but at one point he announced a foul on Ben Wallace, who WAS NOT EVEN IN THE GAME. The call was then changed incorrectly to Luol Deng, and finally to Khryapa. WTF? Then later, likely because of his error, he reported that Luol Deng had received his 5th foul and later his 6th foul, when those 2 fouls were really his 4th and 5th foul. I'm sure that TV viewers got to see Deng think he was done for the game, only to have Skiles argue him back into the game. Seriously, how hard is it to be a PA guy? I think the "PA" game has passed this guy over.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Brandon Roy was abusing Kevin Martin in the preseason as well, posting him up and finishing over him in the paint a couple of times.  

Gordon contributes nothing when he's not hitting his shots. You would think offensively he'd have the edge in quickness against a 6'7 player like Kevin Martin, but Martin was beating him to the spot and drawing charges etc.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

tough loss for the bulls..i got home and they were up by 6 at halftime my first thoughts were...A. Why do the bulls only have 40 pts at halftime and B. Why do the Kings only have 34 points..

its ok this game means nothing its only 3 games into the season lets not worry here...i live in chicago and i cant help but to root for the bulls..there are my team in the east..trust me theyll get it together


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

What a chokejob by Duhon. Throws the ball away out of bounds. Helps off of Martin even though the help was completely unnecessary since Hinrich cut off Bibby and pushed him into Wallace. Then he lost the ball off his foot on the last play. 

One of the biggest chokejob sequences by one player that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Couple of things I have to add...

1) Tyrus Thomas entered the game and was in the process of putting on his mask... he was so focused on the mask that he forgot to take off his warm-up shirt! He was just standing there at the free-throw line with his shirt still on. One of the refs hit him with a delay of game. :rofl: 

2) Eric Musselman was doing his best Jon Gruden impersonation after the game. My goodness, he acted like he just won his first NBA title. The Kings are my 2nd favorite team, but I have to say it was annoying to see him act like that. 

3) I've basically given up on Gordon. If he were willing to accept the Vinnie Johnson role, fine... but he won't. At this point I'd be happy to send him out for a Maggette or Pietrus, even though those two seem to always get injured.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got back. What happened? How does Kevin Martin go off? And why did Kirk and Ben play so little minutes? 

I'm getting worried about our team. I expected us to be 2-1 right now. We got a huge road trip coming up. We can't afford to go down and be in a big hole.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> 3) I've basically given up on Gordon. If he were willing to accept the Vinnie Johnson role, fine... but he won't. At this point I'd be happy to send him out for a Maggette or Pietrus, even though those two seem to always get injured.


I can't say I'm ready to give up on him but I think we all should know what he IS and what he's going to be in this league : a great 6th man. He's too inconsistent to start at SG for any team in the NBA IMO,


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> I was at tonight's game.
> 
> WOW the PA announcer is terrible. First of all, he shows little to know emotion (but is getting better). Second of all, he routinely forgets to announce certain plays like an out of bounds, or a traveling call. He also completely botches things. Not sure how obvious it was to people watching on TV, but at one point he announced a foul on Ben Wallace, who WAS NOT EVEN IN THE GAME. The call was then changed incorrectly to Luol Deng, and finally to Khryapa. WTF? Then later, likely because of his error, he reported that Luol Deng had received his 5th foul and later his 6th foul, when those 2 fouls were really his 4th and 5th foul. I'm sure that TV viewers got to see Deng think he was done for the game, only to have Skiles argue him back into the game. Seriously, how hard is it to be a PA guy? I think the "PA" game has passed this guy over.


over at realgm they have started a petition to bring back ray clay and fire this loser.

i didnt really care until i saw the mess he made at the united center tonight firsthand. i was there too. what a horrible, horrible, horrible announcer. if i was steve schanwald i would seriously fire him and bring back Ray. now. i mean, the best part is how he calls deng for his 6th foul WHEN THE FREAKING 'TRON SAYS 5 FOULS ONLY. wow.

and i dont care that he's announced for the bulls way way long ago, the fact of the matter is he sucks, horribly. get him out of here for god's sake.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

My recap (and yes I too was at tonight's game)

--The new starting lineup music/theme, for those of you who missed it, is basically the same, the animation is a little snazzier, with a bit more Matrix-style action in there (since the guys who made the matrix animated it!) but there are more drums and it's a bit more marching-band-ish. It could grow on me, but thankfully they have left the essence of it the same, it's still the Alan Parsons Project, just a bit of a "remix" I guess. Nothing too extreme, you still know what it is.

--The semi-drunk guy next to me got into a bit of a fight with this middle-aged floozy who you could tell wasnt really there for the game, just there to get drunk. The biggest indicator of how stupid she was when she and her boyfriend and the rest of her "crew" took off with 19 seconds left in the game, (and it was close!) after standing up constantly in our faces during the course of the game and ruining the view.

--Dick Bavetta needs to retire. I could see his bald head from all the way up in 301 Row 19, and the dude i mentioned who was sitting next to me kept yelling "that damn dick bavetta, i will pay for his retirement.

--There were some highly questionable calls here and there against the Bulls, and I wasn't happy about how in the early going the Kings got more free throw attempts than the Bulls. But what I think really killed us tonight was how Hinrich and Gordon each picked up 4 fouls in the 3rd quarter. It really stifled any momentum they may have been ready to start building, and Skiles being Skiles didn't give either of them much of a chance to play it out, he immediately pulled both and put in Thabo and Duhon. Gordon got the brunt of it, but I'll get to that later...

--Ben Wallace just seemed incredibly lethargic tonight. I don't know if it was the view or if that's just how he carries himself, but despite the fact that he pulled down 13 boards I just wasn't happy with his energy. I think one of our biggest problems this year is going to be the clash between our desire to run an up-tempo game and his inability to be able to catch up. I think PJ Brown especially made a bunch of stupid turnovers tonight in the first and third quarters, respectively, that really made this glaringly obvious, and a lot of them were in transition, which tells you that something has to shake.

--The team as a whole needs to stop committing stupid fouls when we have the lead with less than a minute left. Our problem is that instead of softening the pressure when we are up by more than 3 with under a minute left, we continue to play defense at our normal intensity, and the refs will of course look for any opportunity to call a foul. I think it was Deng who made a really boneheaded foul on Artest that was an and-one, and him not fouling and just letting Ronnie have the J could have been the difference between the game having gone to OT and us pulling out the likely victory (the home factor, etc). But of course, he had to play "tough D" and not only did R.A. get the shot, but also the foul shot which I believe he made.

--Victor Khryapa...I am still torn about him. I don't think he should be playing ahead of Sweetney. I really, really, am disappointed that the chunky man is not getting more playing time, and this newcomer to our system, who still seems uncomfortable operating within it, is instead being promoted like crazy by Skiles. There was a stretch that started from the third period till about halfway thru the fourth where we had Khryapa in, and for about half that timespan, Adrian Griffin and Malik Allen. And this was where our lead was teetering back and forth, and where we could have really, really used Hinrich and Gordon (and more than likely where they would have probably snapped out of their funk). The problem with this new, diverse, semi-talented lineups is that it's not going to give players a chance to correct their mistakes while they are on the court. They are basically punished and sent to the bench when they make one mistake, it seems, and I'm not a big fan of this.

--I was upset to see that the rookies didn't get more playing time, but Tyrus made a few total boneheaded plays in the 2nd quarter and that pretty much ended his playing time right there. I was sad not to see more of him because I think he was part of the reason why we built up that lead, and by not having him in there I really do believe we suffered. It seems that Skiles is not getting this.

--Deng was unstoppable tonight. I think he was one of the few bright spots, scoring 29. I just don't understand how he can do that one night and then the next night only score 10. This is what I think a lot of people are getting upset about, that we don't have one guy who consistently net you AT LEAST 18-20 points a game. It shouldn't take away from our team-first philosophy, but this is starting to get a bit ridiculous. There should be one guy more than anyone, who should be expected to step up huge on offense, and right now it's just not happening.

--With under 2 minutes left, and the Bulls up by 8, I mentioned this game, which I also attended:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2005041104

And how minus the fact that it wasn't overtime, it felt eerily similar and I had this horrible feeling that the Bulls were going to blow it in exactly the same fashion. and sure enough, they did just that.

--In that final sequence, Duhon made one of the stupidest plays I've ever seen in a Bulls game. And the worst part was that he didn't even foul after Martin got the ball. And if Skiles didn't learn his lesson right then and there as to why, even on his worst night, you NEED, NEED, NEED to have Ben Gordon out on the floor during the final seconds of any close game we are in, then he's a total idiot. I hope this temporary love affair with Duhon dies down and Ben is brought back in, this is starting to really piss me off. It seems like this is starting to be 2004-2005 all over again. No offense to Duhon but Gordon should be in there during the final seconds and I complained about it big time taking the escalator down, and many people who were nearby heartily agreed. Clutch is called "clutch" for a reason, and I think we've learned that Duhon does not have the confidence that Gordon shows.

Closing thoughts--Again, DO NOT FREAK OUT, GUYS.

Philly beat Orlando today. The Cavs beat the Spurs. The Lakers are undefeated in 3 games. The Chandburglar scored 7 and grabbed 15 boards, in the Hornets' victory over the Pacers...

Uh...let's ignore that last one.

But yeah, right now nothing really matters, looking purely at the performance of other teams that are "supposed to be contenders." If we look back at our 10 game record after we have played 10, and we are not 500 or at least near it, THEN we have some issues.

But until then, everyone should just relax. Breathe! We will be OK, and in fact I still have us winning 52 games with this loss (even though I was wrong about tonight, I said we would win this one).

Hang in there guys. It will be a fun season.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> 19, 6 & 5 tonight for Roy.
> 
> SMH
> 
> 3 games into the season and that Roy / Hinrich backcourt is looking better every game. I was still in favor of trading our #15 up for him, just not taking him at #2.


Unless Roy was surrounded by a bunch of Corey Benjamins and J.R. Smiths, I doubt it. One night Roy would look good, the next, if he doesn't get off to a good start, he won't play much, and then we'll dismiss his performance as a stinker. In our system, were even making a 4-time NBA Defensive player of the Year look pretty pedestrian.

Were going through the same ups and downs we've gone through every year that we've had Skiles and Pax at the helm. Poor rotations (were ALWAYS trying to get used to the changes that Pax has made), losing close games (at least early on in the season), slow starts to the season --- we do this EVERY year. 

The problem with this team is that we have TOO MANY quality players that are trying to get themselves in the game. It's not a coincidence that we've had a great bench the past two years; the quality players (read Noc, Du, rookies) playing 6th man know that they can get the same time as the starters if they just show what they can do in their time. Those quality bench players get the benefits of not having as much pressure or expectation laid on them, but if they get off to a good start, they will get the same amount of time or more as/than their starting counterparts. This is how Tyrus had a great first game, how Duhon is succeeding. 

Skiles will not develop any consistent 18-20 ppg star player if he feels that he has too many options to go with.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The ROY said:


> 3 games into the season and that Roy / Hinrich backcourt is looking better every game. I was still in favor of trading our #15 up for him, just not taking him at #2.


Wasn't everyone on the boards up for trading up for Roy?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Tyrus looks a ways away from being a heavy minutes type of player... as to be expected from the rawest player @ the top of the draft.


Tyrus is going to need to put some bulk on his rail-thin frame or else he is going to get injured, as well as continue to be pushed around. This worrys me given our track record of changing our players' body shapes: Tyson, and Sweetney, and Crawford, and Curry.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

johnston797 said:


> Wasn't everyone on the boards up for trading up for Roy?


I believe so, either for Brewer or Roy


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Wasn't everyone on the boards up for trading up for Roy?


Nah, most people wanted to use our own pick (16) to trade up for Brewer or Sene. The ones who wanted Roy were willing to take him at #2. 

But a lot of people were brainwashed into believing we had to go "big" with the Knicks pick. If we picked Roy, then that would have been a wasted pick in the minds of some people. 

Sacramento's bigs didn't hurt us. Abdur-Rahim & Kenny Thomas were intimidated by Big Ben. Brad Miller is quickly becoming the Jalen Rose of the center position. He looks awful.

Kevin Martin & Ron Artest were the guys we had no answer for during this game. Martin's size was too much for our smaller guards to handle. He can just shoot over the top of them all day. When we put Thabo on him to match his size, Martin used his skill and pulled off spin moves in the paint. 

Artest is simply one of the best in the league at scoring inside. He is pretty much unstoppable down low on the blocks, but he falls in love with his outside jumper too much and forgets how much easier it is when he just bullies his way to the basket.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

SALO said:


> Nah, most people wanted to use our own pick (16) to trade up for Brewer or Sene. The ones who wanted Roy were willing to take him at #2.


Not sure you get the point. If there was a pre-draft poll to use our #16 pick and trade up to get Roy on the boards, everyone would say "Yes". It's a no brainer.

I'm sure Pax would have done just that if he could have.

I doubt it was an option.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Gah, DVRed it and it cut off with 2 minutes left, game looked well in hand  Was a very sloppy game, still though, had a nice lead multiple times and blew it. I guess we are just always slow starters

Had been saying Tyrus was raw (and no I was not a 'hater' as some said), even with the great upside he was showing, would have been nice to have those easy points at the end of the 3rd quarter huh. That said, stupid now to second guess the picks, at least wait til 5 games! :angel: Got to settle down on both ends, to think he would have won us the game in Orlando is absurd too.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

i just watched the game and man, du seriously choked. i'm not that upset about that inbounds pass, but that play where he helped off martin was pretty damn dumb. ben would have swatted that bibby layup easily. and that last turnover... kirk would've hit a big game winner if du would've gotten him the ball. that bibby 3pointer was crazy.

a pretty sloppy game overall. luol had a big game. noc made big baskets. big ben was great.


----------

